# Antlers are yummy!



## mm03gn

Awww cute! I love the switch-a-roo!! Happens every time at my house too


----------



## Finn's Fan

Erica, the expression on Teller's face when Murphy takes his antler (as he well should have since Teller had both!) is priceless. "Um, didn't I just have that?" Looks like the antlers are a big hit


----------



## BeauShel

Mine love the antlers. I will have to email my friend in Colorado to send me some new ones.


----------



## MurphyTeller

Finn's Fan said:


> Erica, the expression on Teller's face when Murphy takes his antler (as he well should have since Teller had both!) is priceless. "Um, didn't I just have that?" Looks like the antlers are a big hit


They are so funny - neither has any idea that most dogs don't freely share high value resources - they'll even spend time chewing on the same bone. But there's always the thought that maybe the other one has something more yummy than they do - this is particularly true with rawhides - one of them gets it all soft and pliable and then goes to get a drink at which point the other dog trades chewies. 
Erica


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

It's like musical antlers at our house too. Luckily, I've never had any of them grumble at sharing.


----------



## mm03gn

MurphyTeller said:


> They are so funny - neither has any idea that most dogs don't freely share high value resources - they'll even spend time chewing on the same bone. But there's always the thought that maybe the other one has something more yummy than they do - this is particularly true with rawhides - one of them gets it all soft and pliable and then goes to get a drink at which point the other dog trades chewies.
> Erica


Hehe mine are like this with rawhides too! Burg won't "start" a bone - we have to give her Bailey's after she has gotten it all soft...and then Bailey gets the fresh one that Burg hasn't touched - it's a win/win situation!


----------



## mdoats

Finn's Fan said:


> Erica, the expression on Teller's face when Murphy takes his antler (as he well should have since Teller had both!) is priceless. "Um, didn't I just have that?"


That is pretty much exactly, word for word, what I was going to post. That expression is hysterical.


----------



## Ruby'smom

they look like they are having a great time and the expresion on Teller's face is so funny he looked quite put out for a time didnt he 

can they have any sort of antlers or are some types better than others
I was thinking of looking into getting some imported so wanted to check


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I've ordered from petexpertise. Their antlers are great. The Antlerz brand seems to come off in chunks IMO>


----------



## jenlaur

Are they odor free??


----------



## Jazz & Jules

jenlaur said:


> Are they odor free??


Yes they are!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Aww, that's so sweet how they share! My in-laws have five labs. When they had bully sticks, they are CONSTANTLY swapping them. LOL. Some like to start the bully stick off, when it's still hard, and others like it softened up. They all win!


----------



## MurphyTeller

No odor and no mess. You should work with whomever you buy them from to tailor the size and shape of the antler to your dog's individual chewing styles....there are some better fits for some dogs than others. You're options are length, number of "nubs" and width - my guys are pretty aggressive chewers - particularly with rawhides - so they each got medium length pretty thick elk antlers.

I got mine from the folks at Sirius in Vermont (http://www.siriusinvermont.com) - they'll ship anywhere and you can talk to them about what kind of chewers you have. 

Erica


----------



## Ljilly28

Antler politics is too funny!


----------



## MurphyTeller

Ljilly28 said:


> Antler politics is too funny!


Now they just need to figure out the campaign financing thing...


----------



## Trids

*• Erica*

Erica,

The link didn't work for me:

Sorry, 'www.siriusofvermont.com' does not exist or is not available.

Please repost if I got the address wrong, I'm interested in ordering from them when Max's current antler needs replacing.

Thank you!
-Trids



MurphyTeller said:


> I got mine from the folks at Sirius of Vermont (http://www.siriusofvermont.com) - they'll ship anywhere and you can talk to them about what kind of chewers you have.
> 
> Erica


----------



## Noey

ok call me a dork. I hear you guys talking about these all the time and I was thinking how can they possibly think these are safe. I thought it still had the points and such.

Do they chew these down like chews, or just gnaw on them?


----------



## Ambesi

Ha ha ha... Teller's face was classic! "Dude... I just stole that. How'd you get it back?" Your two are so cute!

Wonder if my husband would notice if one of his set of antlers disappeared? Hmmmmm...


----------



## MurphyTeller

Trids said:


> Erica,
> 
> The link didn't work for me:
> 
> Sorry, 'www.siriusofvermont.com' does not exist or is not available.
> 
> Please repost if I got the address wrong, I'm interested in ordering from them when Max's current antler needs replacing.
> 
> Thank you!
> -Trids


Sorry - http://www.siriusinvermont.com/ the key word being IN


----------



## MurphyTeller

Noey said:


> ok call me a dork. I hear you guys talking about these all the time and I was thinking how can they possibly think these are safe. I thought it still had the points and such.
> 
> Do they chew these down like chews, or just gnaw on them?


I was skeptical at first too - the points have been cut off - they are no sharper than say the end of a nylabone. The antlers wear slowly - so starting off with a large one it eventually gets to a point where you take them away...To give you an idea how long these things last - my guys probably have 5-6 hours into chewing theirs with no change in the actual chew...when they do get bits off it's a tiny flake - and it's just phosphorous and calcium.

I do think sourcing matters in procuring antlers - the ones we have are purchased from an elk farm after they've been shed - which is an annual event for elk and deer. Other sources rely on "found" antlers - as in walking around the woods and they find them shed from a deer/elk or found on a skull in the woods - I like the known quantity of them. I also have a source in the hunting community that gives me theirs if they get a "lesser" deer during deer season. That way I know two things - the animal was in good health when it dropped the antlers- and if they were killed they were done so as humanely as possible - as I trust my friends to take shots only when they're going to get the deer properly...

Erica


----------



## beargroomer

Love Teller's expression! He's such a hunk! 

I remember seeing your video of the two of them sharing/playing with one bone! I showed it to my DH and even he said "aww." lol.

OK, is mine the only dog in the world that doesn't like antlers? But then he even ignores rawhide and bullysticks sometimes. Strangely enough, he looooves sticks he finds at the park.


----------



## Trids

*To Beargroomer....*

Beargroomer,

I read at Pet Expertise that if your dog doesn't seem interested in the antler, you can try "roughing" it up a bit by rubbing it on cement or with a nail file. They also mention that you can soak it in water overnight in the fridge....I assume that this might soften the antler a bit and make it more attractive to them. Just a thought....



beargroomer said:


> OK, is mine the only dog in the world that doesn't like antlers? But then he even ignores rawhide and bullysticks sometimes. Strangely enough, he looooves sticks he finds at the park.


----------



## beargroomer

Trids said:


> Beargroomer,
> 
> I read at Pet Expertise that if your dog doesn't seem interested in the antler, you can try "roughing" it up a bit by rubbing it on cement or with a nail file. They also mention that you can soak it in water overnight in the fridge....I assume that this might soften the antler a bit and make it more attractive to them. Just a thought....


Thanks! I have tried roughing it up, but haven't tried the soaking method. I'll do that tonight and see if he's more interested.


----------



## Ruby'smom

MurphyTeller said:


> Sorry - http://www.siriusinvermont.com/ the key word being IN


 how do you go about ordering from this site
I have been on it and there is an about us page but no online shop 
or am I missing something ??


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Trids said:


> Beargroomer,
> 
> I read at Pet Expertise that if your dog doesn't seem interested in the antler, you can try "roughing" it up a bit by rubbing it on cement or with a nail file. They also mention that you can soak it in water overnight in the fridge....I assume that this might soften the antler a bit and make it more attractive to them. Just a thought....


Mmmmm, try soaking it in chicken broth. (Or would that have a weird effect on it, because of the acids and seasonings?)

Whenever I have a chance to soak something of Mojo's, I always choose chicken broth.


----------



## MurphyTeller

Ruby'smom said:


> how do you go about ordering from this site
> I have been on it and there is an about us page but no online shop
> or am I missing something ??


They don't have online ordering - they're a small company. Also because of the variety in antlers you wouldn't be able to look at a picture and get THAT antler anyhow. Probably best to call them at 802-482-2142
Erica


----------



## Karen2

*Sierra's surprise today*

Sierra got a great surprise today from the Vet we got her from, Dr. Lisa.
Lisa has horses and elk too.
Sierra got (2) whole elk antlers, we will cut them up into more manageable pieces but she's liking them so far...
They even have a little velvet on them.


















I think they are a hit!
She's finally given up for the time being and taking a nap.
Karen


----------



## Jazz & Jules

That is awesome! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Karen2 said:


> Sierra got a great surprise today from the Vet we got her from, Dr. Lisa.
> Lisa has horses and elk too.
> Sierra got (2) whole elk antlers, we will cut them up into more manageable pieces but she's liking them so far...
> They even have a little velvet on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are a hit!
> She's finally given up for the time being and taking a nap.
> Karen


----------



## MurphyTeller

Karen2 said:


> Sierra got a great surprise today from the Vet we got her from, Dr. Lisa.
> Lisa has horses and elk too.
> Sierra got (2) whole elk antlers, we will cut them up into more manageable pieces but she's liking them so far...
> They even have a little velvet on them.
> 
> I think they are a hit!
> She's finally given up for the time being and taking a nap.
> Karen


OMG, my boys are so jealous!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

MurphyTeller said:


> OMG, my boys are so jealous!!!


Now THAT'S what you call Antler Envy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller

Jazz & Jules said:


> Now THAT'S what you call Antler Envy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sure is...best not to show them pictures of dogs with bigger antlers...


----------

